# Thanksgiving reading..



## gordo (Oct 9, 2011)

Hey guys. Sorry if this isn't the right place to post this question, but it seemed the best place.

My wife and I are having family over for Thanksgiving tomorrow and my wife was thinking I should maybe do a reading about being thankful to the Lord in all we do. I think it's a good idea. Just seeing if anyone has any suggestions on a good reading about being thankful, not just tomorrow, but all the time. I did some searches on Google but most of the stuff that comes up is pretty meh...  was hoping to read something with a more 'reformed' leaning.

Thanks for any ideas.


----------



## Weston Stoler (Oct 9, 2011)

I was about to say the bible is the most reformed thing I know lol. I will do some searches as well and see what I come up with!


----------



## gordo (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks Weston. Good answer. I agree. I will go the the scriptures and see what I can find!


----------



## Frosty (Oct 9, 2011)

Philippians 4 is good where Paul is discussing how he has found the secret to being content in any and all circumstances- when things are "good", "bad", "in-between" and how this can be used as an encouragement to us as believers.

Obviously contentment and thanksgiving are very close friends!

Philippians 4:10-20

10 But I rejoiced in the Lord greatly that now at last your care for me has flourished again; though you surely did care, but you lacked opportunity. 11 Not that I speak in regard to need, for I have learned in whatever state I am, to be content: 12 I know how to be abased, and I know how to abound. Everywhere and in all things I have learned both to be full and to be hungry, both to abound and to suffer need. 13 I can do all things through Christ* who strengthens me.
14 Nevertheless you have done well that you shared in my distress. 15 Now you Philippians know also that in the beginning of the gospel, when I departed from Macedonia, no church shared with me concerning giving and receiving but you only. 16 For even in Thessalonica you sent aid once and again for my necessities. 17 Not that I seek the gift, but I seek the fruit that abounds to your account. 18 Indeed I have all and abound. I am full, having received from Epaphroditus the things sent from you, a sweet-smelling aroma, an acceptable sacrifice, well pleasing to God. 19 And my God shall supply all your need according to His riches in glory by Christ Jesus. 20 Now to our God and Father be glory forever and ever. Amen.*


----------

